# NaPro-reviews



## shoefairy (Jun 23, 2009)

Just wondering if anyone in Northern Ireland has ever tried NaPro in Dublin?


----------



## Lil75 (Mar 16, 2009)

Hi shoefairy,

I tried NaPro in Galway years ago so not really answering your question about Dublin specifically. Just wanted to ask what age are you? If you are young and have unexplained infertility, then I think NaPro is worth a try. Personally I feel that it delayed the inevitable for me.....ivf. Its all about monitoring your cycle and trying to encourage ovulation. As it turned out, it would never have worked for me so I feel like I wasted time, and in fertility time is so important. 

Best of luck


----------



## Lorsha (Sep 23, 2013)

Hello Shoefairy, I went to napro in the beacon Dublin Dr Boyle, if you have lots of time and are young it may work, I also wasted a lot of time with it and ended up having Ivf, some people have great success with it but it is a long process usually and expensive in the long run.


----------



## smiling angel (Sep 2, 2012)

I did napro also for 9 months. It didn't work for me but it did for a friend of mine. I agree with what everyone says above, if you're young go for it. Ivf worked for me and then I fell naturally pregnant x


----------

